# The most beautiful bird in the World?



## lostprophet (Jun 29, 2007)

I think so!!

*CLICK IMAGE FOR HIGH RES*

Lilac Breasted Roller



Lilac Breasted Roller


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 29, 2007)

The colours on that bird are gorgeous, and your photo certainly does it justice.


----------



## Cero21 (Jun 29, 2007)

It looks like someone threw an easter egg at that bird!  lol


----------



## Tangerini (Jun 29, 2007)

it is a beautiful bird! (and two beautiful photos)


----------



## doenoe (Jun 30, 2007)

looks great Andy, lovely colors on that one 
Im a bit disappointed in Anty, not making a comment about penguins.


----------



## Hoppy (Jun 30, 2007)

You got the colours spot on with this one. Great shots!!!!!


----------



## Fangman (Jun 30, 2007)

Are you sure it is not a technicolour penguin for Anti?


----------



## deanlewis (Jun 30, 2007)

Fabulous shots Andy, the colours are amazing.

Heres 1 that I managed to grab from the safari van in Kenya.

Deano


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 30, 2007)

Fangman said:


> Are you sure it is not a technicolour penguin for Anti?



Shhhh, don't let the secret out



Hoppy said:


> You got the colours spot on with this one. Great shots!!!!!



ta



doenoe said:


> looks great Andy, lovely colors on that one
> Im a bit disappointed in Anty, not making a comment about penguins.



cheers buddy, well its proof that she has come to her senses about Penguins



Tangerini said:


> it is a beautiful bird! (and two beautiful photos)



thank you



Cero21 said:


> It looks like someone threw an easter egg at that bird!  lol



that or some paint 



Antarctican said:


> The colours on that bird are gorgeous, and your photo certainly does it justice.



thank you, so where are yours then?


----------



## Holly (Jun 30, 2007)

these are absolutely goreous! That color in the bird is amazing... Such stunning photos.


----------



## GrfxGuru (Jun 30, 2007)

Never seen anything like it, wonderful colors! Nice job.

Regards,
Peter Witham


----------



## DRodgers (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice! he really does look like a water color palette .


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 30, 2007)

Spectacular looking species.  I do not think that I have ever seen or heard of anything like that.  Awesome colours on him.  Great captures!!


----------



## neogfx (Jun 30, 2007)

Not the most beautiful, I think the most beautiful bird is the Peregrine Falcon, such majesty and grace, coupled with its lethality.
But great photos nonetheless. Great captures and the colours are spot on.


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 1, 2007)

cheers everyone


----------



## the real slim aidy (Jul 12, 2007)

wow love the colours


----------



## WhiteRose (Jul 12, 2007)

Cero21 said:


> It looks like someone threw an easter egg at that bird! lol


 

+1 :mrgreen:

Great capture! How long was your trip?


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 14, 2007)

cheers


----------

